# Probleme beim surfen: Kann oft keine Webseiten laden (DSL)

## diemichelle

Hallöle,

seit ein paar Tagen habe ich ein merkwürdiges Problem. Also ich gehe mit DSL über WLan ins Internet und plötzlich kann ich keine Webseiten mehr laden. ICQ hingegen läuft weiter. Laut ifconfig ist auch alles in ordnung   :Rolling Eyes: 

Wenn ich 'ne Stunde warte klappt es dann auch wieder bis zum nächsten "Ausfall". Manche Seiten sind davon anscheinend stärker betroffen als andere. Beim googlen fand ich den Hinweis auf die MTU, also hab ich vor drei Tagen meine MTU auf die des Routers gesetzt (1454), half aber nicht. Ich habe auch schon versucht, meine MTU und die des Routers auf 1492 zu setzen, half auch nichts (bin wieder bei den von der Telekom empfohlenen 1454, laut Router).

In der Gentoo Anleitung fand ich dann noch den Befehl "iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS  --clamp-mss-to-pmtu". Jemand ne Ahnung, was der macht? Oder besser machen soll, denn den kann ich als root so oft laufen lassen, wie ich will, es hilft nix   :Sad: 

Langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter   :Crying or Very sad: 

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe

Michelle

----------

## Freiburg

hast du eventuell einen proxy eingestellt der ab und zu nicht funktioniert?

----------

## diemichelle

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> hast du eventuell einen proxy eingestellt der ab und zu nicht funktioniert?

 

Hallo,

nein, ich habe keinen Proxy. Zu erwähnen wäre noch, dass ich gestern mal wieder Windows gebootet habe und dort über Stunden ohne Probleme surfen konnte.

Bye

Michelle

----------

## Freiburg

gib als root mal

```
iptables -L -v
```

ein, vielleicht stimmt was mit den regeln nicht.

Noch eine Frage, benutzt du einen Hardwarerouter oder einen Linuxrouter

----------

## diemichelle

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> gib als root mal
> 
> ```
> iptables -L -v
> ```
> ...

 

Ich benutze den Hardware Router der Telekom, der wie gesagt mit anderen Rechnern auch ohne Probleme zurecht kommt   :Sad: 

An den iptables kann es nicht liegen, da die selben Webseiten ja manchmal klappen und manchmal nicht (wikipedia, heise, forums.gentoo... also auch Seiten, die nicht öfters mal offline sind...).

Bye

Michelle

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm ich habe hier das Problem das ein Debianrechner der über dhcp alle bekommt ab und zu den Nameserver vergisst, icq lößt einmal den namen auf und verwendet dann nurnoch die ip, während bei Surfen immerwieder der Name aufgelößt werden muß...

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi diemichelle,

kannst du die Seiten per Ping direkt ansprechen?? 

```
ping 62.55.224.141
```

wenn das geht dann stimmt etwas mit deiner DNS Auflösung nicht  :Very Happy: ...

Überprüfe einfach mal deine /etc/resolv.conf

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## diemichelle

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Hi diemichelle,
> 
> kannst du die Seiten per Ping direkt ansprechen?? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi Hugo,

hab's eben mal getestet, also ich kann zT auch Seiten pingen, die nicht laden wollen   :Confused: 

In der /etc/resolv.conf steht - dank DHCP - nur der Router drin. Aber ich werde mal die /etc/resolv.conf nach dem dhcpcd automatisch durch eine eigene mit "echten" Nameservern ersetzten, um auszuschließen, dass es daran lag.

danke,

Michelle

----------

## diemichelle

Hallo!

Ich war jetzt mal ein paar Stunden in einem nicht-DSL Wlan und hatte dort keine Probleme...   :Confused:  Zudem habe ich mal versucht zuhause nach dem dhcpcd meine /etc/resolv.conf (in der dann nur mein Router steht) durch eine zu ersetzen, in der IP Adressen von "echten" DNS Servern stehen. Leider habe ich noch immer Probleme beim surfen. Gegen die Theorie mit der Namensauflösung spricht auch, dass ich html Seiten von Servern bekomme, aber dann keine Bilder mehr vom gleichen Server, oder nur noch eine halbe html Seite ankommt   :Sad: 

Bitte, bitte, weiß noch irgend jemand Rat?

bedankt sich schonmal,

die Michelle

----------

## SkaaliaN

sind das flash oder javaseiten wo du noch keine plugins für hast??

----------

## pir187

@all: kann es sein, daß er probleme mit seiner maximalen paketgröße (mtu) hat? vielleicht wurde da etwas verstellt?

es klingt mir so danach, leider bin ich gerade nicht @home an meiner linux-box...

vielleicht könnt ihr den faden weiter spinnen?

mfg, pir187

----------

## diemichelle

Hallo,

an Mattez: Es sind normale html Seiten bzw jpeg Bilder die mal nicht wollen, ne' Stunde später eventuell schon   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *pir187 wrote:*   

> @all: kann es sein, daß er probleme mit seiner maximalen paketgröße (mtu) hat? vielleicht wurde da etwas verstellt?
> 
> 

 

Erstmal: sie    :Wink: 

Und des weiteren: Die Sache mit der MTU hatte ich schon, hab 1500 versucht, 1452 (das war die Standarteinstellung des Routers) und 1492 (was wohl oft genommen wird, ich hatte die MTU des Routers ebenfalls angepasst). Siehe meinen ersten Post... 

Jemand noch eine andere Idee? Oder gibt es noch mehr, was man mit der MTU machen kann?

Bye

Michelle

----------

## pir187

 *Quote:*   

> Erstmal: sie 

 

Ups, ein faux pas. Sorry, hab ich nicht geblickt.

Zum Problem: aha, das hattest Du nicht geschrieben. Wenn dem so ist, bin ich am Ende mit meinem Latein. Hast Du mal verschiedene Browser unter Linux getestet?

pir187

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Schau mal bei deinem Provider was er für eine MTU vorgibt. Bei Arcor sind es 1488 so weit ich weiß.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## makenoob

wie sehen die MTU-einstellungen denn beim router aus? sind die mtu-größen so eingestellt, dass sie zueinander passen? (ethernet pumpt 1500 durch die leitung, aber der router nimmt nur 1452 an -> schlecht). bei der telekom kann man eigentlich mit der größtmöglichen MTU bei PPPOE von 1492 ganz gut fahren (nicht son deftiger overhead wie bei arcor - ich frag mich immernoch, was die da machen).  die mtu sollte eigentlich auch nur zur pppoe-seite anders eingestellt sein, als 1500, damit sollte der router umgehen können.

@iptables: der befehl sagt, dass pakete aus der forwarding chain (falls dein linux routen sollte, ansonsten solltest du OUTPUT nehmen, weil die für die verlassenden pakete zuständig ist), die als tcp kommen und die tcp-flags SYS,RST SYN an die mtu angepasst werden (so in etwa jedenfalls). nen ifconfig wäre auch ganz gut. du brauchst den auch nicht oft laufen zu lassen, weil einmal ausgeführt hängt der in der kette und muss nicht nachgeladen werden  :Wink: .

hast du eine möglichkeit, dich direkt ans modem zu hängen und das ganze so mal zu testen? oder ist der router auch dein modem? was ist mit anderen diensten (smtp, pop3, imap etc. pp), gehen die dann auch nicht? was ist mit https? kannst du pakete verschicken, die größer sind als die mtu, wenn gerade nichts geht?

marc

----------

## kopfsalat

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bei der telekom kann man eigentlich mit der größtmöglichen MTU bei PPPOE von 1492 ganz gut fahren (nicht son deftiger overhead wie bei arcor - ich frag mich immernoch, was die da machen).
> 
> 

 

Kann ich Dir sagen: Der Datenverkehr wird über die Infrastruktur eines anderen Anbieters - meist Telekom - zum Backbone des jeweiligen Providers (dessen Kunde man ist) getunnelt. Daher der Overhead.

Zum Problem:

Um Probleme mit der mtu auszuschließen kannst Du einfach die mtu des Problemrechners auf 1000 setzen. Damit sollte nun wirklich jede Verbindung zurechtkommen.  Ich halte es allerdings für unwahrscheinlich, daß darin das Problem liegt.

----------

## diemichelle

 *kopfsalat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Problem:
> 
> Um Probleme mit der mtu auszuschließen kannst Du einfach die mtu des Problemrechners auf 1000 setzen. Damit sollte nun wirklich jede Verbindung zurechtkommen.  Ich halte es allerdings für unwahrscheinlich, daß darin das Problem liegt.

 

Hm, ich kann das mal testen und die MTU Sache auszuschließen. Allerdings war ich jetzt mal im wlan eines Bekannten, welcher auch DSL hat. Dort hatte ich die gleichen Probleme wie hier, er hingegen (ebanfalls Linux) nicht   :Crying or Very sad: 

An makenoob: Zu den MTU Einstellungen siehe meinen ersten Post. Zu den Anderen Protokollen, weder bei ICQ noch IRC habe ich Probleme beobachten können (aber den Browser als Problemquelle hatte ich ja schon ausgeschlossen   :Sad:  ).

Bye

Michelle

----------

## makenoob

hallo michelle,

tritt das Problem denn auch auf, wenn du über einen proxy ins internet gehst? treten die probleme mit allen browsern auf? was sagt denn "tcpdump" zu der angelegenheit?

gruß

marc

----------

## think4urs11

Hi Michelle, 

dann fassen wir mal zusammen was wir schon wissen ...

- du hast die vom Provider empfohlene MTU eingestellt, aber auch bereits kleinere ausprobiert

- deine NIC-Einstellungen (ifconfig -a) stimmen bzgl. IP, Netzmaske, Broadcastadr. und Default Gateway

- das Problem tritt nur bei Wireless auf

- das Problem tritt auch in anderen WLanumgebungen auf als nur deiner eigenen, aber nur auf deinem Gerät

- DNS ist richtig konfiguriert und funktioniert auch

- teils kommen nur Teile einer Webseite

- du hast keine Firewall auf deinem Notebook installiert bzw. die die aktiv ist ist definitiv nicht 'verbogen' konfiguriert

soweit richtig?

- ein ping -M dont -s <deine MTU> www.heise.de (als Beispiel) funktioniert?

- Paketverluste gibt es keine?

- nslookup holt sich die infos von einem der Server die auch in der /etc/resolv.conf stehen?

- die Antwortzeiten bei DNS-Anfragen sind soweit ok (<<200ms)?

- weder im Log des Routers noch im Log des Laptops sind irgendwelche sonderbaren events geloggt?

- ein Temperaturproblem kann ausgeschlossen werden?

- ACPI ist aktiv oder deaktiviert? (im Zweifelsfall mal komplett abschalten und testen)

HTH

T.

----------

## diemichelle

Hallo,

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Hi Michelle, 
> 
> dann fassen wir mal zusammen was wir schon wissen ...
> 
> - du hast die vom Provider empfohlene MTU eingestellt, aber auch bereits kleinere ausprobiert
> ...

 

Aaalso:

MTUs: die empfohlene, ne höhere, ne kleinere und das Extrem 1200 und die MTU vom Rechner noch kleiner.

Einstellungen sind ok

Hab mich mal ne Stunde in den kalten Flur gesetzt und es am Kabel getestet, gleiches Problem   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ja, auch andere WLAN-Umgebungen, ja nur ich   :Sad: 

DNS: sowohl wenn der Router DNS ist, als auch, wenn ich selbst Server angebe (die auch noch da sind)

ja, oft nur Teile einer Webseite

keine verbogene Firewall (alles was stören könnte testweise abgestellt)

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - ein ping -M dont -s <deine MTU> www.heise.de (als Beispiel) funktioniert?
> 
> - Paketverluste gibt es keine?
> ...

 

Der Ping mit MTU-28 geht

keine Packetverluste

nslookup?

Wie teste ich die Antwortzeiten bei DNS Abfragen?

Logs sind ok (alles beim Router geprüft und mal im Linux nachgeschaut, aber da gibt es ja hunderte Log Files   :Rolling Eyes:   Nen Tipp, falls ich ne wichtige File übersehen hab? Beim drüberschauen aber nix gefunden.

PC läuft stabil und kühl

ACPI zum Test deaktiviert, keine Änderung.

Aber da gibt es was interessantes: Ich nehme sonst Opera 8.0x. Wenn es da mal nicht ging, hab ich es natürlich mal mit Konqueror oder Firefox versucht -> ohne Erfolg. Jetzt hab ich mal Opera gar nicht gestartet und direkt mit Firefox angefangen und 30 Minuten lang keine Probleme gehabt. Kann Zufall sein, werde ich aber mal beobachten...

(Dass Opera zickt, ok. Aber warum sollten alle anderen Browser Probleme mit bestimmten Seiten haben, sobald Opera diese besucht hat?   :Shocked:   )

Bye

Michelle

----------

## think4urs11

oiiii... dein PC muß eine Frau sein so zickig wie der ist   :Rolling Eyes:   sorry, den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen   :Wink: 

nslookup : emerge net-dns/bind-tools; generell zu empfehlen

```
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
```

 *http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.cookbook.mtu-mss.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The good thing about this is that by setting the MSS value, you are telling the remote side unequivocally 'do not ever try to send me packets bigger than this value'. No ICMP traffic is needed to get this to work.
> 
> The bad thing is that it's an obvious hack - it breaks 'end to end' by modifying packets. Having said that, we use this trick in many places and it works like a charm.

 

D.h. im wesentlichen es ist ein Hack um dem Webserver den du ansprichst klarzumachen das er niemals nicht Pakete größer als 'deine MSS' schicken soll. Gemacht wird das um trotz 'schräg' konfigurierter Firewalls zwischen dir und dem Webserver noch arbeiten zu können.

Nachdem das ganze ja auch am Kabel auftritt... Karte ist auf Autonegotiation eingestellt oder feste Werte? (miidiag oder ethtool helfen da)

Im Zweifelsfall mal mit festen Einstellungen arbeiten und darauf achten das beide Seiten des Kabels gleich eingestellt sind; d.h. der Router auf den gleichen Einstellungen läuft (wenn mans da überhaupt einstellen kann...)

Hast du die Möglichkeit *zeitgleich* wenn es unter Linux nicht geht die gleiche Seite unter Windows abzurufen?

Hast du den Router schonmal rebootet? Hilft gelegentlich...

----------

## diemichelle

Hallo!

Ich weiß inzwischen, was das Problem verursacht *megafreu*   :Laughing: 

Aber ich werde aus dem Problem noch immer nicht schlau   :Confused: 

Aaaalso: Ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Tage lang Firefox genommen und hatte Null Probleme, alles lief wie am Schnürchen. Zum testen dann mal von Zeit zu Zeit Opera gestartet (zuerst 8.0, später 8.5) und schon traten die besagten Fehler auf. Nun kann man sagen, es gibt ein Problem mit dem Opera, aber was ich nicht verstehe: sobald dank Opera eine Seite nicht mehr korrekt läd, klappt diese auch in anderen Browsern nicht mehr! (Selbst wenn ich den Tab in Opera mit der besagten Seite zu mache und es dann erst in nem anderen Browser versuche...)   :Shocked: 

Daher fiel mir das vorher nie auf, da ich zunächt immer mit Opera angefangen habe und dann wenn es nicht ging erst andere Browser versucht habe...

Studiert hier jemand Informatik und hat ne Idee wie ein Browser die Surffähigkeiten der anderen verschlechtern kann? ich finde es schade, kein Opera mehr nutzen zu können, da ich mich an die Mausgesten und vor allem den Zoom gewöhnt habe (Firefox kann nur Text vergrößern, keine Bilder zoomen   :Sad:    ).

Bye

Michelle

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

@diemichelle

Ich benutze einen Edimax BR-6104W hardware router, es wurde da von ähnlichen Problemen berichtet, also wlan schneckenlahm keine DNS-Auflösung etc.

Im prinzip so ähnlich wie bei dir. Abhilfe hat ein einfaches update der Firmware geschaffen, vielleicht solltest du mal die Firmware deines routers updaten.

----------

## diemichelle

 *Linux-Spielkind wrote:*   

> @diemichelle
> 
> Ich benutze einen Edimax BR-6104W hardware router, es wurde da von ähnlichen Problemen berichtet, also wlan schneckenlahm keine DNS-Auflösung etc.
> 
> Im prinzip so ähnlich wie bei dir. Abhilfe hat ein einfaches update der Firmware geschaffen, vielleicht solltest du mal die Firmware deines routers updaten.

 

Hast Du den Thread gelesen?

Bye

Michelle

----------

## kopfsalat

Das ist wahrlich seltsam. Wenn überhaupt eine Kausalität besteht, ist es wohl spezielles Verhalten von Opera welches einen Bug/eine Fehlkonfiguration anderswo zum Vorschein kommen läßt. Ein Informatikstudium ist da kaum von Nutzen, eine Kristallkugel schon eher.

Benenne mal das ~/.opera Verzeichnis um und schau ob der Opera mit den Standardeinstellungen das gleiche Problem verursacht.

Ein Werkzeug, um die Kommunikation mit Nameservern zu überprüfen ist z.B. dig:

```
# dig @192.168.0.1 www.google.de 
```

zu finden in net-dns/bind-tools.

Oft ist es ratsam die Einträge in resolv.conf zu tauschen, da die Provider meist allen die gleiche Liste senden und somit der erste Server vergleichsweise mehr Last tragen muss. Antwortzeiten die deutlich über einem ping zum nameserver liegen sind langsam. Ausreißer sollte es keine geben.

```
# dmesg
```

 kann Auskunft darüber geben ob sich das Netzwerkinterface zwischenzeitlich verabschiedet.

Ansonsten, angenommen 192.168.0.1 sei die IP des Routers und eth0 das entsprechende interface:

Netzwerk stoppen:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

```

Und manuell einrichten:

```

# ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2

# route add default gw 192.168.0.1

```

Die letzten beiden Befehle sind alles was erforderlich ist um eine Netzwerkverbindung ohne dhcp aufzubauen - in resolv.conf sollten noch die Nameserver stehen.

----------

